# cory cats + oto cats?



## Mattatbest (Sep 14, 2009)

i have a 30g long tank with 6 black phantom tetras i just recently added 5 oto cats and while i was at the pet store i noticed some spotted cory cats not too sure on there exact name but i liked the way they looked. Would i be able to add some of these black spotted cory cats with the oto cats i already have in my tank?


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Sure you can add them. Corys and otos get along fine together.


----------



## Ben7 (Jun 10, 2003)

I have both and they are fine. Very different fish.


----------

